# Nonostante



## MCGF

Sono sinonimi?? Si possono usare allo steso luogo??

Nonostante / Benché / Sebbene / malgrado

Oppure dovremmo fare un subgrupo:

Nonostante = Malgrado
Benché = Sebbene


----------



## Astridis

Ciao, son tutti sinonimi 

Angela


----------



## MCGF

Astridis said:
			
		

> Ciao, son tutti sinonimi
> 
> Angela


E si usano nelle frasi senza guardare il senso?
Ti domando questo perché la nostra profesoressa ci mette testi dove dovemo usare questi congiunzioni e sempre dice che non servono tutte allo steso luogo


----------



## Ciumy

Salve!

sono sicuramente sinonimi, tutte e quattro sono congiunzioni concessive, ovvero indicano una concessione nonostante un problema, 

In più nonostante e malgrado possono avere anche valenza avversativa...

Qualcun altro avverte questa differenza?

ciao!


----------



## Astridis

Ti faccio due esempi per farti capire meglio, perchè non è molto semplice spiegare:


1) "Malgrado piovesse, lui venne" or 5) "Malgrado la pioggia, lui venne"
2) "Nonostante piovesse, lui venne" or 6) "Nonostante la pioggia, lui venne "

3) "Sebbene piovesse, lui venne" 
4) "Benchè piovesse, lui venne" 

Sotto il profilo grammaticale, nei casi 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 Malgrado, nonostante, sebbene e benchè sono CONGIUNZIONI mentre, nei casi 5 e 6 MALGRADO e NONOSTANTE sono usate come PREPOSIZIONI.

Per essere più chiara:
NONOSTANTE = MALGRADO 
(venne nonostante la pioggia )
In tal caso NONOSTANTE e MALGRADO sono utilizzati come PREPOSIZIONI.
Infatti in italiano , queste due parole, possono essere usate sia come preposizioni che come congiunzioni.

NONOSTANTE = MALGRADO = SEBBENE = BENCHE' 
(sebbene tardasse, lo aspettai )
In tal caso, queste parole, sono utilizzate tutte come congiunzioni.
Ricorda che SEBBENE e BENCHE' sono solo congiunzioni.

Fatta questa precisazione grammaticale, in realtà, le 6 frasi che ho citato come esempio, hanno tutte lo stesso significato. Ecco perchè, in italiano, si può dire che si tratta di sinonimi.

Ciao

Angela


----------



## Astridis

Ciumy said:
			
		

> In più nonostante e malgrado possono avere anche valenza avversativa...


 
Concordo!

Angela


----------



## Alfry

MCGF said:
			
		

> E si usano nelle frasi senza guardare il senso?
> Ti domando queso perché la nostra professores*s*a ci mette testi dove dov*r*em*m*o usare quest*e* congiunzioni e dice *sempre* che non servono tutte allo steso luogo


 
Il tuo italiano è sorprendente. Complimenti.

Potresti farci vedere un paio di esempi dagli esercizi della tua professoressa?


----------



## MCGF

Alfry said:
			
		

> Il tuo italiano è sorprendente. Complimenti.  GRAZIE
> 
> Potresti farci vedere un paio di esempi dagli esercizi della tua professoressa?



Certo:
1. *Sebbene* non sappia giocare al calcio, mi piace guardare le partite alla tv.
2. D'accordo, vengo a cena da te *sebbene* *??* tu permetta a tua moglie di cucinare.
3. Siamo già in aprile, ma dormo ancora con il piumone, *nonostante* *?? *di giorno faccia caldo.
4. Vi faccio una presentazione storica di Venezia *affinché*.
5. Mia nonna era ancora in gamba *benché ??* avesse già 84 anni. 
6. Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli, *malgrado ??* riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso


----------



## MCGF

Astridis said:
			
		

> Ti faccio due esempi per farti capire meglio, perchè non è molto semplice spiegare:
> 
> 
> 1) "Malgrado piovesse, lui venne" or 5) "Malgrado la pioggia, lui venne"
> 2) "Nonostante piovesse, lui venne" or 6) "Nonostante la pioggia, lui venne "
> 
> 3) "Sebbene piovesse, lui venne"
> 4) "Benchè piovesse, lui venne"
> 
> Sotto il profilo grammaticale, nei casi 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 Malgrado, nonostante, sebbene e benchè sono CONGIUNZIONI mentre, nei casi 5 e 6 MALGRADO e NONOSTANTE sono usate come PREPOSIZIONI.
> 
> Per essere più chiara:
> NONOSTANTE = MALGRADO = in spite of
> ( He came in spite of the rain = venne nonostante la pioggia )
> In tal caso NONOSTANTE e MALGRADO sono utilizzati come PREPOSIZIONI.
> Infatti in italiano , queste due parole, possono essere usate sia come preposizioni che come congiunzioni.
> 
> NONOSTANTE = MALGRADO = SEBBENE = BENCHE' = though, although
> ( Though he was late, I waited for him = sebbene tardasse, lo aspettai )
> In tal caso, queste parole, sono utilizzate tutte come congiunzioni.
> Ricorda che SEBBENE e BENCHE' sono solo congiunzioni.
> 
> Fatta questa precisazione grammaticale, in realtà, le 6 frasi che ho citato come esempio, hanno tutte lo stesso significato. Ecco perchè, in italiano, si può dire che si tratta di sinonimi.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Angela



Grazie tante per gli spiegazioni, adesso capisco un po' la differenza é come il nostro (aunque / a pesar de) perció avevo fatto la differenzia tra:

Malgrado / Nonostante
Sebbene / Benché


----------



## DAH

Astridis said:
			
		

> Per essere più chiara:  NONOSTANTE = MALGRADO = in spite of (_Notwithstanding the rain, _he came = venne nonostante la pioggia)


 In Inglese, aggiugerei che nonostante significato notwithstanding. E' un po' legalese, ma l'esiste.


----------



## systema encephale

Allora, in alcuni casi mi sembra che benché-sebbene si comportino in modo diverso da nonostante-malgrado. I primi richiedono che sia specificato un pensiero completo dopo (soggetto+predicato+eventualmente complemento oggetto), gli altri non sempre.
Ad esempio:

_Sebbene/benché lui non fosse pronto, si presentò comunque all'esame
Nonostante/malgrado __lui non fosse pronto, si presentò comunque all'esame

Nonostante/malgrado queste difficoltà, sono riuscito a cavarmela.
_Sebbene/benché non possono essere utilizzati in questa frase.


----------



## Alfry

MCGF said:
			
		

> Certo:
> 1. *Sebbene/Benchè* non sappia giocare al calcio, mi piace guardare le partite alla tv.
> 2. D'accordo, vengo a cena da te *sebbene/nonostante* tu permetta a tua moglie di cucinare.
> 3. Siamo già in aprile, ma dormo ancora con il piumone, *nonostante* di giorno faccia caldo.
> 4. Vi faccio una presentazione storica di Venezia *affinché*. (qui nessuno ha senso)
> 5. Mia nonna era ancora in gamba *nonostante/sebbene* avesse già 84 anni.
> 6. Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli, *malgrado ??* riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso. Qui mi sembra che nessuno vada bene o sbaglio?


Effettivamente in alcuni casi non sono interambiabili al 100%.


----------



## MCGF

Alfry said:
			
		

> Effettivamente in alcuni casi non sono interambiabili al 100%.


1. *Sebbene/Benchè* non sappia giocare al calcio, mi piace guardare le partite alla tv.
2. D'accordo, vengo a cena da te *sebbene/nonostante* tu permetta a tua moglie di cucinare.
3. Siamo già in aprile, ma dormo ancora con il piumone, *nonostante* di giorno faccia caldo.
4. Vi faccio una presentazione storica di Venezia *affinché* possiate capire meglio la lezione . (qui nessuno ha senso) E' vero  ho dimenticato finire la frase
5. Mia nonna era ancora in gamba *nonostante/sebbene* avesse già 84 anni. 
6. Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli, *malgrado ??* riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso. Qui mi sembra che nessuno vada bene o sbaglio? Potrebbe essere "purché"??


----------



## Astridis

MCGF said:
			
		

> 4. Vi faccio una presentazione storica di Venezia *affinché* possiate capire meglio la lezione . (qui nessuno ha senso) E' vero  ho dimenticato finire la frase
> 
> 6. Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli, *malgrado ??* riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso. Qui mi sembra che nessuno vada bene o sbaglio? Potrebbe essere "purché"??


 
Ciao,
nel caso n.4 "affinchè" non è una congiunzione ma introduce una proposizione finale. In tal caso, è come dire:

"Vi faccio una presentazione storica di Venezia ALLO SCOPO DI farvi capire meglio la lezione ( o ALLO SCOPO DI rendere la lezione più comprensibile )"

Nel caso n. 6, come giustamente hai rilevato, va inserito "purchè" in quanto introduce una frase che esprime condizione, possibilità.

" Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli purchè ( = SE or QUALORA ) riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso"
Quindi, la medesima frase può essere espressa anche nel seguente modo:
- Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli QUALORA RIUSCISSI a trovare un albergo poco costoso"
- SE riuscissi a trovare un albergo poco costoso, vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli.

Sempre a proposito della frase n. 6, se lasciassi MALGRADO, dovresti formularla nel seguente modo:
" Vorrei andare a fare un giro a Napoli, *MALGRADO NON* riesca a trovare un albergo poco costoso. "
In tal caso, però, il senso cambia perchè esprimi la volontà di andare ugualmente a Napoli, pur non avendo la possibilità di alloggiare in un albergo poco costoso.

Ciao

Angela


----------



## anemos

systema encephale said:


> Allora, in alcuni casi mi sembra che benché-sebbene si comportino in modo diverso da nonostante-malgrado. I primi richiedono che sia specificato un pensiero completo dopo (soggetto+predicato+eventualmente complemento oggetto), gli altri non sempre.
> Ad esempio:
> 
> _Sebbene/benché lui non fosse pronto, si presentò comunque all'esame
> Nonostante/malgrado __lui non fosse pronto, si presentò comunque all'esame
> 
> Nonostante/malgrado queste difficoltà, sono riuscito a cavarmela.
> _Sebbene/benché non possono essere utilizzati in questa frase.



Scusatemi l'ignoranza e abbiate pazienza
Non mi e' stata chiara la differenza sul? significato. Mi potreste fare qualche esempio di piu cosi magari riesco di distinguere la differenza?

Grazie



anemos said:


> Scusatemi l'ignoranza e abbiate pazienza
> Non mi e' stata chiara la differenza sul? significato. Mi potreste fare qualche esempio di piu cosi magari riesco di distinguere la differenza?
> 
> Grazie



Autocorrezione:
Non mi e' stata chiara la differenza di? significato. Mi potreste fare qualche esempio in piu, cosi magari riesca pure io a distinguerne la differenza?

Spero (ho le ambizioni alte!!!) che non ci sia bisogno di correzione della correzione

-----------
Ancora io! Dopo aver letto parecchi threads ho capito la differenza. Rimane solo la questione delle correzioni
Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

anemos said:


> Ancora io! Dopo aver letto parecchi threads ho capito la differenza. Rimane solo la questione delle correzioni
> Grazie



_Autocorrezione:
Non mi e' stata chiara la differenza di? significato. Mi potreste fare qualche esempio in pi*ù*__, cosi magari _riesca *riesco*_ pure io a distinguer_n_e la differenza?

Spero (ho _le_ ambizioni alte!!!) che non ci sia bisogno di correzione della correzione_ 

Fra le quattro congiunzioni/preposizioni in realtà non ci sono differenze di significato. Tutt'al più vi potrà essere qualche preferenza di uso in relazione a come suona la frase.


----------



## Larroja

> Autocorrezione:
> Non mi è stata  chiara la differenza di significato. Mi potreste fare qualche esempio in più, così magari riesco pure io a distinguerne la differenza?
> 
> Spero (ho le  ambizioni alte!!!) che non ci sia bisogno di correzione della correzione



Meglio ancora: spero (ho grandi/forti ambizioni!) che non ci sia bisogno di correggere la correzione.

*Bravissimo!*


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Una domanda : Hanno lo stesso significato?
_Nonostante le apparenze, l'etimologia e il significato sono diversi ._
_Malgrado le apparenze, l'etimologia e il significato sono diversi ._
Nonostante : senza aver rigardo
http://www.etimo.it/?term=nonostante&find=Cerca
Malgrado : con dispiacére
http://www.etimo.it/?cmd=id&id=10258&md=85bed9cbf4976ffeed5001ed9a8bed0a
Grazie


----------



## anemos

Ciao forumiti
infinite sadness e Larroja grazie delle risposte.


----------



## pizzi

Stamattina ho sentito una teologa pronunciare una frase con *nonostante che*. Il senso era: _Si è fatto X, *nonostante che* si fosse deciso Y_.

Il *che* dopo *nonostante* mi sembra pleonastico: è anche errato?
Lo ricollego automaticamente al _piuttosto che_ disgiuntivo .


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo (che) sia errato.


----------



## Sempervirens

MCGF said:


> Sono sinonimi?? Si possono usare allo steso luogo??
> 
> Nonostante / Benché / Sebbene / malgrado
> 
> Oppure dovremmo fare un subgrupo:
> 
> Nonostante = Malgrado
> Benché = Sebbene



Ciao! Sono sinonimi? Mah, dipende dai punti di vista. Cesare Marchi nel suo libro "Impariamo l'italiano" ci dice :  _Malgrado vuol dire "cattivo gradimento", e quindi secondo i puristi va riferito soltanto a persone (mio malgrado), non a oggetti privi di sensibilità. Perciò: malgrado la pioggia...  E' un errore; altrettanto  errato è accoppiarlo a un verbo; malgrado piovesse.
_
Che cosa aggiungere alla spiegazione? Aggiungiamoci gli usi soggettivi a cui molti di noi sono affezionati o abituati. 

Una cosa credo che sia (per il momento) statica: Queste congiunzioni non vogliono essere "parcellizzate" da avverbi. Al contrario di quello che effettivamente succede per gli aggettivi di relazione. Infatti, siano ben deglutiti o meno, sembra che questi ultimi oggetti grammaticali facciano risalto se titolate della parola  molto. 

Per la quale ragione,ritornando alle nostre congiunzioni, non si dovrebbe dire molto malgrado*,molto nonostante*...
  Chissà se il contagio dilagherà anche in questo versante ; Zaffata contagiosa ,sulla scia dei già regolari e affermati _molto bene, molto male..._


----------



## Necsus

Con _malgrado (che)_ e _nonostante (che)_ il _che "_viene volentieri omesso", dice Serianni nella sua Grammatica.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Con _malgrado (che)_ e _nonostante (che)_ il _che "_viene volentieri omesso", dice Serianni nella sua Grammatica.



Ciao Necsus! Nel caso che si trattasse di un'equazione verbale di una valutazione attitudinale, allora giustificherei la congiunzione. A sommo studio, per appesantire la struttura sintattica. Per  confondere l' esaminando/a.  

Saluti


----------



## longplay

"Nonostante (il fatto che) si fosse deciso di non sollevare il problema, qualcuno iniziò a discuterne". "Il fatto" lo leverei, ma il "che" non mi suona male.
Altrimenti : "nonostante la decisione di...".


----------

